
Getting in touch with users who (anonymously) left poor ratings on Google Play - ericdanielski
https://blog.onyxbits.de/getting-in-contact-with-users-who-anonymously-left-poor-ratings-on-google-play-709/
======
skate22
2 uninformative paragraphs and a download link.

